# Need MBTI Research Paper Ideas



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the opportunity to do 1-2 for credit independent business-related research papers and I would like to do one, or both, on something related to MBTI. 

Does anybody have ideas? I would like to involve the community with whatever the thesis ends up being. 

Thanks!


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Introverted and extroverted gay couples.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

"business-related"


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

boblikesoup said:


> "business-related"


Don't make me repeat myself.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

You could do something along the lines of "Introverted vs. Extroverted business leaders"?

What specifically does it have to be about within the business world?


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> "Introverted vs. Extroverted business leaders"?


Oh I like that! Ideas like this are what I'm looking for.

The ideas can be anything to do with business. As long as I can tie it into business enough, I can probably get approval for the project.


----------



## Ultimate Honey Badger (Feb 26, 2012)

boblikesoup said:


> Oh I like that! Ideas like this are what I'm looking for.
> 
> The ideas can be anything to do with business. As long as I can tie it into business enough, I can probably get approval for the project.


You could try leadership styles and roles within a selected group of projects. For example, you can take any number of "cookiecutter" business models and analyze their respective positions for most suitable personality types for required tasks within the various levels of a single project (design, finance, implementation, etc.). Knowing this, you could then attempt to gain statistical data and analyze whether MBTI can be a significant predictor of workplace roles and how accurately they can be predicted from a purely academic standpoint.

If you need more, you can analyze the best "underlings" to each personality and attempt to determine a hierarchy, if any.

Have fun. Now, since I am INTP, I am off to NOT do this.


----------

